# Livebox piratée



## ysabelle (14 Février 2009)

Bonjour, 

Ca fait quelques semaines que je remarque que ma connexion internet est parfois tres reduite au point meme de se couper régulièrement. ceci se produit uniquement quand je suis connectée en mode WIFI.

Après des heures a 0.56cts la minute avec le SAV pas tres aidant de Orange, je me suis dit que ma connexion avait peut etre été piratée d'autant plus que je constate que ces coupures d'internet arrivent quasiment toujours le week end...(quasi tous les dimanches). 

Donc je suis allée verifier ma configuration de livebox et j'ai constaté qu'a peu pres 4 ou 5 adresses mac inconnues se trouvaient dans ma liste d'adresses autorisées sur le WIFI. 

Je les ai supprimées et tout semble aller mieux. Mes questions sont donc: 
1) Est ce que je peux les empecher de revenir? J'ai changé le mot de passe par defaut mais il parait que c'est quand meme possible de modifier les parametres

2) betement je n'ai pas marqué les adresses mac mais est ce que si ca se reproduit dans le futur je peux intenter quelque chose avec ces adresses (sachant que mes "pirates" habitent surement dans l'immeuble).

Merci d'avance
isabelle


----------



## TiteLine (14 Février 2009)

Bah ta connexion est sécurisée je suppose (clef WPA ou WEP) J'ai lu que WPA était mieux sécurisé que WEP.

J'avais pas mal de coupures également lorsque j'étais en WI FI , sur le PC. En revanche c'était nickel sur le portable (qui était dans la même pièce que la LB). Les déconnexions étaient probablement dues à un signal irrégulier qui peut être troublé par tout ce qui se passe autour.

Sur le mac, j'ai opté pour une connexion ethernet et comme je n'utilise plus la fonction sans fil, je l'ai désactivée dans la configuration de la LB (il paraît qu'il faut désactiver tout ce qu'on utilise pas. ) Et si je veux connecter le portable, il me suffit de l'activer à nouveau, ça ne prend pas beaucoup de temps.

Pour les adresses mac, vérifie, elles faisaient peut être tout bêtement référence à ta machine.

Maintenant je m'abstiens en ce qui concerne les conseils car j'ai plutôt tendance à en demander également.

En revanche, quand j'étais sur PC et que je cliquais sur ma clef, il y avait toujours 4 ou 5 connexions affichées , en général des live box, free box ou autres qui devaient juste être des routeurs auxquels j'aurais pu me connecter ... si j'avais eu la clef.  Cela ne m'a jamais inquiétée.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Février 2009)

ysabelle a dit:


> 2) betement je n'ai pas marqué les adresses mac mais est ce que si ca se reproduit dans le futur je peux intenter quelque chose avec ces adresses (sachant que mes "pirates" habitent surement dans l'immeuble).
> 
> Merci d'avance
> isabelle


Attention avant d'employer les grands mots

le principe global est qu'il est sous entendu que si l'exterieur passe par ton wifi c'est que tu le veux bien
(au sens volontairement ouvert , pas erreur de parametrages)

par ailleurs si ton wifi est  ouvert à l'exterieur ca peut fort bien etre une machine portable qui a detecté un wifi dispo  à ce moment là
(pas forcement un voisin , ca peut etre un gars dans la rue qui a en toute bonne foi reniflé les wifi dispos)


----------



## pierre22 (14 Février 2009)

Je ne comprends pas comment quelque peux deviner les 24 chiffres et lettres qui constituent la clé wep. 

Si quelqu'un connaissait cette clé c'est qu'il l'aurais probablement vu chez vous, sur la live box par exemple.

Si vous avez un doute à ce sujet, il faudrait savoir si l'on peux changer de clé wep. 

Cordialement


----------



## divoli (14 Février 2009)

Je ne suis pas un spécialiste du piratage, mais que je saches, pour se connecter à une livebox:
1) il faut connaitre la clé longue comme le bras (et si elle était aussi facilement "cassable", je ne pense pas que Orange continuerait à la fournir à ses clients),
2) il faut encore associer l'ordinateur (ou assimilé) à la livevox, physiquement.

Donc j'y met des réserves, mais je me demande si tu te fais réellement pirater, ou s'il n'y a pas plutôt une autre explication.

Si tes soupçons se confirmaient, n'hésite pas à contacter de nouveau Orange, voire à porter plainte.


----------



## TiteLine (14 Février 2009)

Effectivement, j'avais également oublié le fait qu'il faut appuyer sur le bouton "association".

Je ne sais pas si ça peut te rassurer mais quand j'ai voulu connecter l'ordinateur pro fourni par le collège et prêt pour le WIFI, je n'ai pas pu me connecter "comme ça". Il m'a fallu utiliser la clef wep, entrer le code d'accès et associer la livebox au portable.

Regarde dans le panneau d'administration de la livebox si la clef WEP ou WPA est bien sélectionnée.


----------



## divoli (14 Février 2009)

En passant, il existe notamment le freeware (don possible) iStumbler, qui permet de renseigner sur les réseaux wifi environnants, et d'indiquer s'ils sont sécurisés ou non.


----------



## macaccro (14 Février 2009)

Bonsoir,

Dans la config de la livebox il est possible d'en fait un hotspot invitéet donc sans clef WEP/WAP....

Il faut verifier si cette fonction n'est pas activée


----------



## hippo sulfite (14 Février 2009)

Bonjour ysabelle, 

P*remière chose à faire *avec une LiveBox : changer le mot de passe administrateur qui par défaut est "admin" sur toutes les LiveBoX. Si possible le changer avec un mot de passe non trivial c'est à dire qui contient au moins 8 caractères avec un mélange de chiffres, de lettre et si possible de signes particuliers. 

L'as tu fait ? car si un visiteur peut se connecter sur ta LB en administrateur, il pourra facilement associer son ordinateur à ton WIFI.

*Seconde sécurité* : utiliser une clé WPA 2 beaucoup plus difficile à cracker qu'une clé WEP. Il existe, sur le Web des logiciels qui permettent de cracker une clé WEP en quelques minutes.

*Troisième sécurité* : rendre ton réseau WIFI privé c'est à dire non visible de l'extérieur.

Avec ça on est à peu près protégé contre le commun des mortels. Mais contre un spécialiste du piratage, un réseau WIFI restera une passoire.


----------



## ysabelle (15 Février 2009)

Bonsoir a tous, 

Merci de vos reponses. J'ai en effet sans doute sauté trop vite a la conclusion du piratage. 

Mais il y'avait bien 5 adresses mac inconnues sur ma config livebox (j'ai bien vérifié qu'elles n'etaient pas liées a ma machine). Et a la seconde ou je les enlevées j'ai de nouveau eu une connexion maximale (chose qui ne m'etait pas arrivée depuis plusieurs semaines). 

Enrin:

Il m'a semblé entendre qu'une clé WEP/WPA n'etait pas impossible a craquer.

Il me semble aussi avoir mis ma livebox en mode association pour que nous puissions profiter du WIFI avec plusieurs ordinateurs.

Pascalformac: 

Non non mon WIFI est bien sécurisé avec une clé WAP. Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est comment ces adresses mac se sont ajoutées sur la liste (enfin si je comprends: j'avais laissé de facon un peu bete les mots de passe par défaut)

Divoli:
La coincidence entre le moment ou j'ai supprimé ces adresses mac inconnues et le rétablissement de ma connexion est troublante. Mais il en effet apres avoir lu, vos messages je me demande si il n'y a pas une autre explication plus plausible. 

Hipposulfite

1) J'avais en effet commis l'erreur de laisser les parametres de config par défaut (admin/admin). 

J'ai changé ca. 

2) je suis ton conseil et je vais utiliser une clé WEP2.`

3) de meme, je mets le reseau en mode privé.

Merci a tous de vos réponses et je serai ravie d'entendre d'autres explications que celle du piratage si quelque chose vous semble plus logique...


----------



## hippo sulfite (15 Février 2009)

ysabelle a dit:


> .../... y'avait bien 5 adresses mac inconnues sur ma config livebox .../...
> 
> .../... Il me semble aussi avoir mis ma livebox en mode association pour que nous puissions profiter du WIFI avec plusieurs ordinateurs. .../...
> .../... je serai ravie d'entendre d'autres explications que celle du piratage si quelque chose vous semble plus logique .../...



Le mode association ne dure que quelques minutes pour permettre à la Live Box de reconnaître les ordinateurs présents pendant cette phase. 
Les Mac Adress des ordinateurs qui ont été associés un fois sont, ensuite, conservées dans une liste sur le Live Box de sorte que ceux-ci restent connus.
De temps en temps, il est bon de faire un peu de ménage dans la liste.


----------



## r e m y (15 Février 2009)

Pour plus de sécurité, il doit être possible de n'autoriser la connexion qu'à certaines adresses MAC.

Je ne connais pas la LiveBox, mais je pense que son interface de configuration doit permettre cela.

Une fois les adresses MAC "amies" entrées dans la boite, toutes les autres seront refusées.


----------



## hippo sulfite (15 Février 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Pour plus de sécurité, il doit être possible de n'autoriser la connexion qu'à certaines adresses MAC.
> 
> Je ne connais pas la LiveBox, mais je pense que son interface de configuration doit permettre cela.
> 
> Une fois les adresses MAC "amies" entrées dans la boite, toutes les autres seront refusées.



Tout à fait, c'est le fonctionnement par défaut de la LB, sauf que, en plus de la liste des Mac Adress autorisées qui est éditable, l'appui sur le bouton d'association permet, pendant une période de quelques minutes, d'accepter tous les ordinateurs détectables. Dès que la période d'association est terminée, plus aucune nouvelle machine n'est acceptée. Par contre, celles qui ont été reconnues sont inscrites dans la liste des machines autorisées et y restent.


----------



## pierre22 (15 Février 2009)

*Première chose* à faire avec une LiveBox : changer le mot de passe administrateur qui par défaut est "admin" *J'ai réussi*

*
Seconde sécurité :* utiliser une clé WPA 2 beaucoup plus difficile à cracker qu'une clé WEP. Il existe, sur le Web des logiciels qui permettent de cracker une clé WEP en quelques minutes.
*Comment faire?*

*Troisième sécurité :* rendre ton réseau WIFI privé c'est à dire non visible de l'extérieur.
*Comment faire?*

Merci de ton aide


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Février 2009)

pierre22 a dit:


> *
> Seconde sécurité :* utiliser une clé WPA 2 beaucoup plus difficile à cracker qu'une clé WEP. Il existe, sur le Web des logiciels qui permettent de cracker une clé WEP en quelques minutes.
> *Comment faire?*


Tu vas dans l'interface d'administration de la Livebox sur "Réseau sans fil" et dans les paramètres, pour la clé, tu choisis WPA et tu mets une clé de ton crû.


----------



## hippo sulfite (15 Février 2009)

Idem pour le réseau privé, c'est dans l'interface d'administration de la LB.
Il faut fouiller un peu car je ne peux pas en dire plus pour deux raisons :
1) je n'ai pas de LB sous la main actuellement 
2) les interfaces sont différents suivant les modèles de LB.


----------



## hippo sulfite (15 Février 2009)

pierre22 a dit:


> Seconde sécurité :[/U][/B] utiliser une clé WPA 2 beaucoup plus difficile à cracker qu'une clé WEP. Il existe, sur le Web des logiciels qui permettent de cracker une clé WEP en quelques minutes.
> *Comment faire?*


*

Pour cracker ou pour passer en WPA 2 ? 

Pour changer le type de clé, iDuck a répondu. 
Pour craker, :rateau:  *


----------



## pierre22 (15 Février 2009)

Oh pardon, mal réveillé:sleep:
Je voudrais passer en WPA 2 pour sécuriser, et non cracker.

Qui peux m'expliquer comment faire?

Cordialement


----------



## anneee (15 Février 2009)

Avec ton navigateur habituel, tu tapes :
http://192.168.1.1

ensuite, configuration/avancée/sans fil

mais comme l'a dit hippo coucou, suivant le type de livebox, les menus peuvent varier légèrement


----------



## hippo sulfite (15 Février 2009)

pierre22 a dit:


> Oh pardon, mal réveillé:sleep:
> Je voudrais passer en WPA 2 pour sécuriser, et non cracker.
> 
> Qui peux m'expliquer comment faire?
> ...



Ben, normalement, tu vas dans l'interface Live Box soit WIFI soit sécurité (là, je ne sais pas exactement où, il faut fouiller), tu choisis ton type de clé. Si tu choisis WPA2 par mot de passe, tu t'en choisis un (Attention, parfois les signes particuliers ne sont pas acceptés). 
Ensuite Préférences réseau / Airport / Avancée, tu sélectionnes ton réseau, tu cliques sur le bouton modifier (petit crayon), Tu sélectionne le type de clé que tu choisi et tu tapes ta clé ou ton mot de passe suivant ce que tu as choisi.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Février 2009)

anneee a dit:


> Avec ton navigateur habituel, tu tapes :
> http://192.168.1.1
> 
> ensuite, configuration/avancée/sans fil
> ...


La mienne est une Sagem.


----------



## TiteLine (15 Février 2009)

ysabelle a dit:


> Mais il y'avait bien 5 adresses mac inconnues sur ma config livebox (j'ai bien vérifié qu'elles n'etaient pas liées a ma machine). Et a la seconde ou je les enlevées j'ai de nouveau eu une connexion maximale (chose qui ne m'etait pas arrivée depuis plusieurs semaines).



C'est vrai que c'est plus que troublant même si il reste une chance que cela ne soit pas dû à un piratage. Parce que 1, voire deux adresses , on pourrait se poser des question. Mais 5, je trouve que ça fait beaucoup  (ou alors ils se sont passés le mot ...  )

En tout cas ,bonne chance pour la résolution de ton problème. 

Je vais essayer de rendre ma box invisible aussi (pour le moment elle l'est, j'ai désactivé la fonction WIFI puisque je suis en ethernet, mais j'aimerais bien connecter le portable de temps à autre).

Va falloir que j'achète une clef WPA, celle qui m'a été livrée avec la box est une WEP.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Février 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> C'est vrai que c'est plus que troublant même si il reste une chance que cela ne soit pas dû à un piratage. Parce que 1, voire deux adresses , on pourrait se poser des question. Mais 5, je trouve que ça fait beaucoup  (ou alors ils se sont passés le mot ...  )
> 
> En tout cas ,bonne chance pour la résolution de ton problème.
> 
> ...


Clé en or massif ou en argent ?  

Non parce que si tu achètes une clé WPA, tu te fais arnaquer. 

La clé WPA est *une suite de caractères que tu choisis toi-même*. Pour bien faire, tu en mets au moins 26 et tu mélanges chiffres, lettres en minuscule et lettres en majuscule.

Tu rentres cette clé comme indiqué précédemment.


----------



## TiteLine (15 Février 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Clé en or massif ou en argent ?
> 
> Non parce que si tu achètes une clé WPA, tu te fais arnaquer.
> 
> ...




Depuis que je suis sur mac, j'en apprends tous les jours.

Donc il suffit que je choisisse la suite moi même, que je configure ça dans le panneau d'admin de la LB et que j'utilise mon dongle qui une fois détecté me demandera de retaper la clef que j'aurais choisie moi même?


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Février 2009)

Bonsoir

Je ne voudrais pas jouer les rabat-joie, mais si les clés WEP peuvent depuis longtemps être cassées en quelques dizaines de minutes, les clés WPA/WPA2 peuvent l'être aussi, en quelques jours ou quelques heures (un petite recherche sur Internet vous donnera plusieurs tutoriels pour y parvenir).

Quant à l'association des clients Wifi (Macs) au point d'accès (box), il ne résiste pas au «MAC address spoofing» (usurpation d'adresse MAC). L'ordinateur du pirate se fait passer pour votre Mac auprès de la box.

Bref, il n'y pour l'instant aucun moyen simple et 100% fiable de se protéger contre le piratage de son réseau Wifi.


Tout ce qu'on peut faire, c'est prendre le maximum d'options (qui ont déjà été évoquées précédemment) afin de retarder les pirates dans leur entreprise (et pourquoi pas, de les décourager).


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Février 2009)

Il y a toutefois un moyen de régler ce problème, mais qui suppose l'emploi d'un matériel supplémentaire.

On peut en effet brancher le modem-routeur (la box) sur un ordinateur servant de passerelle à l'aide d'un câble Ethernet (liaison en pratique inviolable), et n'établir la liaison Wifi qu'entre sa machine et cet ordinateur en utilisant un réseau privé virtuel sécurisé (liaisons cryptées), facilement réalisable sous Mac OS X.

La robustesse d'un tel système est bien plus importante que celle du WPA. Ainsi, une intrusion sur le réseau Wifi sera sans conséquence majeure, le pirate ne pouvant normalement accéder ni aux Macs, ni à la box, ni à Internet. Tout ce qu'il pourra faire, c'est perturber les liaisons radio.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Février 2009)

Enrin

Les clés WEP ou WPA ne sont rien d'autre que des mots de passe. Le WPA est réputé plus sûr (mais effectivement pas infaillible).

Avec la Livebox une clé WEP t'est fournie. Donc si tu veux utiliser le WEP, tu utilises cette clé. En revanche, si tu veux utiliser le WPA,  tu dois créer ta clé puisqu'elle n'est pas fournie avec la Livebox.

Une fois que tu as configuré ta clé WPA dans l'interface d'administration de la Livebox, tu mets ta Livebox en mode association en appuyant sur le bouton ad hoc. Ensuite tu vas dans le menu Airport de la barre de menus de Mac OS X et tu sélectionnés ton réseau Livebox. A l'invite, tu rentres le mot de passe qui est ta clé WPA et tu cliques sur le bouton "Connecter" (il me semble que c'est comme ça qu'il s'appelle).

Le dongle ne sert que si ton Mac n'a pas de carte Airport.


----------



## melaure (16 Février 2009)

Aucune clé n'est infaillible.

Perso je n'utilise pas le Wifi de la livebox (je le désactive) mais une borne airport connectée dessus et qui crée un sous-réseau. Ca complique encore les choses pour un "emmerdeur" s'il voudrait passser par là.

Et puis surtout l'interface d'admin de la livebox me gonfle, je préfère gérer mon Wifi avec l'utilitaire Airport. J'ai même deux réseaux distinct (deux bornes) à cause du nabaztag en b


----------



## TiteLine (16 Février 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Enrin
> 
> Les clés WEP ou WPA ne sont rien d'autre que des mots de passe. Le WPA est réputé plus sûr (mais effectivement pas infaillible).
> 
> ...



OK
Dans mon cas, ce n'était pas pour relier le mac (en ethernet il marche très bien) mais un portable (XP pro) qui a une carte réseau intégrée. Il passe très bien en WIFI au collège et il passait bien chez moi avec la clef WEP. Maintenant, si une clef WPA est plus sécurisée et s'il suffit de créer sa propre suite, je pense que j'adopterai ce système   Mais je n'en ferai pas un fromage si ça ne passe pas puisque j'ai la possibilité de le mettre le portable à jour au boulot et que j'ai le mac à la maison pour le web.


----------

